# Terra cotta pots for caves



## russ376 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been thinking about turning some small terra cotta pots into cave for my mbuna tank. I have seen pictures of tanks on here where people have chipped out very neat entrances in the pots. Can anyone provide some insight on how to create the holes in the pots without cracking them into pieces?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I just did two of these last night. First soak them in water for at least 24 hours. Then my method is to drill a hole on the pot with a masonry bit big enough to get a coarse rasping file through. then I just work the file around the hole enlarging it as I go. It takes a while but it works quite well. I have also just drilled a hole and then used a pleirs to break off pieses around the edge by crushing, but this has a tendency to break the pot and is harder to controll. For larger holes I drill a bunch of holes in a circle as close together as I can get them, then I try to knock out the center with a hammer. All methods require the pot to be waterlogged. Good Luck and be prepared to bust a few.


----------



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

I used hole saw bits, I also found if the bit wasn't under water it would get dull very quick.


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

use a dremel cutoff wheel. works wonder on terracotta just wear a mask, or work so the wind pushes the dust away.


----------



## tarpleyg (Jan 4, 2010)

I bought a couple of the really small ones with oval holes already around the sides in about 4 places. I used a ball pean hammer to chip away a hole by enlarging one of the existing holes. Went slow and was careful and they turned out great.

Greg


----------



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

Good ideas.

I just use a ball peen hammer and a gentle tap, then clean the edges with a rasping file.


----------



## russ376 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for all of your suggestions!


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I have used a drill mounted sanding drum before. Works like a charm (if a bit dusty!)


----------



## Zypherius (Feb 14, 2006)

Hole cutters designed for drilling in tile are perfect. Instead of having teeth like a standard hole cutter, they have a carbide grinding edge. They are simple to use and don't break the pots as long as you go somewhat easy on the pressure. Wear a mask while cutting the pots no matter what method you use. I was turning small tanks into dwarf mbuna breeding tanks, using tons of pots to create "cichlid hotels". The small expense for the bits was well worth it to me. If you will only be drilling one or 2, don't bother.

Just google "ceramic hole cutter" and you'll see a large variety. Home Depot also keeps a stock of a few different size cutters that will fit any drill.


----------



## evertricky (Jan 20, 2010)

I use the same method as peterl. works like a charm.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

I have had good success just chipping out a piece with pliers and cleaning up the edges with sand paper. but all the methods mentioned have merit. I find 1/2 coconut shells to be a lot more natural looking.


----------

